# 16" trike 4 sale



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

no set price taking offers if anyone is interested ,frame done by me trike kit done by mannys ,dont want to part out but will reconsider in a couple of days ...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)




----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

also includes 2 front matching fender braces


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@May 5 2008, 01:51 PM~10580024
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn what is teh price on that i love it


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

forks and sissy bar done by tonyo and seat post done by mannys


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

OMFG!!!!!!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Damn that kit is bad ass!


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

tonyo


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

I could have done the seat post too but you didnt ask


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

mannys,sprocket, crank, chain guard


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 5 2008, 12:59 PM~10580100
> *I could have done the seat post too but you didnt ask
> *


it was already done


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@May 5 2008, 11:01 PM~10580113
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Eh I dont know about that sprocket it looks more square than round :dunno: Got pics of the whole crank ?


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)




----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 5 2008, 01:02 PM~10580124
> *Eh I dont know about that sprocket it looks more square than round :dunno:  Got pics of the whole crank ?
> *


the sprocket does work


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@May 5 2008, 12:58 PM~10580090
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much for the seat post??


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Those parts are bad ass, the frame and kit are bad ass. Why dont you finish it?


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

also got custom pedals and fork head tube but cant upload the pics 4 some reason ,pm any serious offers ,everything ready 4 finishing


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 5 2008, 01:08 PM~10580165
> *Those parts are bad ass, the frame and kit are bad ass.  Why dont you finish it?
> *


if i dont sell it will ,it ll hopfully be a toty runner up as planned ,it will onlybe 4 sale 4 about a month


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@May 5 2008, 11:10 PM~10580189
> *if i dont sell it will ,it ll hopfully be a toty runner up as planned ,it will onlybe 4 sale 4 about a month
> *


It is definitely on the road to being a top 3 contender. Just have to get all that engraved. I recommend Cadillac Jay or FunkytownRoller they both do very good work.


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

mannys bike shop - tnt :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

thats bad ass bro.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

If I were to offer I would start with $1K and go from there. but I'm not into trikes and I got too many projects right now. I hope you finish it bro.


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 5 2008, 01:12 PM~10580203
> *It is definitely on the road to being a top 3 contender.  Just have to get all that engraved.  I recommend Cadillac Jay or FunkytownRoller  they both do very good work.
> *


i agree i was planning on that ,also have a fiberglass box for the audio and visual and eventualy the (siccor lift remmember)


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

NOT PARTING OUT RIGHT NOW !!!


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@May 5 2008, 12:51 PM~10580024
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS SHIT LOOKS FUCKING SICK ASS HELL :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

frame is a little bulky in front. but overall looks good


----------



## chris23 (Nov 1, 2007)

HEY HOW MUCH $$$ DID MANNY'S CHARGE YOU FOR THE TRIKE KIT????


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

KEEP IT!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

how much for everything


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@May 5 2008, 02:51 PM~10580024
> *
> 
> 
> ...


even Manny is taking a page out of my book! He trimmed out the center part just like I do with my bearing cups! :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@May 6 2008, 05:32 PM~10587106
> *even Manny is taking a page out of my book! He trimmed out the center part just like I do with my bearing cups! :biggrin:
> *


Better watch out I hear he's doing bearing cups next! :0


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 6 2008, 09:33 AM~10587119
> *Better watch out I hear he's doing bearing cups next!  :0
> *


lmao with big globs of weld on them too! and he'll charge 3 times what I do!!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@May 6 2008, 07:32 AM~10587106
> *even Manny is taking a page out of my book! He trimmed out the center part just like I do with my bearing cups! :biggrin:
> *


he actually took more than that.....


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 6 2008, 05:57 PM~10587258
> *he actually took more than that.....
> *


I hear he's doing Twist now! Only he's calling it MTwist :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 6 2008, 07:33 AM~10587119
> *Better watch out I hear he's doing bearing cups next!  :0
> *


hes made twisted trim cups already since about 3-4 years ago ...


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 5 2008, 09:31 PM~10584853
> *how much for everything
> *


taking offers


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 5 2008, 06:07 PM~10582544
> *frame is a little bulky in front. but overall looks good
> *


bulky looks good on a trike


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@May 6 2008, 06:51 PM~10587682
> *hes made twisted trim cups already since about 3-4 years ago ...
> *


:banghead:


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@May 5 2008, 08:25 PM~10584079
> *KEEP IT!
> *


i might keep it ,if i do ill probably finish it 4 next year ...


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@May 6 2008, 06:55 PM~10587725
> *i might keep it ,if i do ill probably finish it 4 next year ...
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@May 6 2008, 08:55 AM~10587725
> *i might keep it ,if i do ill probably finish it 4 next year ...
> *


What color were you going to paint it?


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 6 2008, 09:53 AM~10588306
> *What color were you going to paint it?
> *


EITHER A FLAKED OUT ROOTBEER BROWN ,OR AFLAKED OUT COBALT BLUE


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 6 2008, 09:27 AM~10588118
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: FUNDS OR LOW RIGHT NOW


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED+May 6 2008, 09:57 AM~10587258-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its all good our styles are different anyway! :biggrin: The trike kit does look cool!!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast+May 5 2008, 10:51 PM~10580024-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@May 6 2008, 07:32 AM~10587106
> *even Manny is taking a page out of my book! He trimmed out the center part just like I do with my bearing cups! :biggrin:
> *


The Bearings were my idea to being and I had one made from Mannys Bike SHOP before you made it i just wanted to have my bike done on time


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REC_@May 7 2008, 06:27 PM~10603203
> *The Bearings were my idea to being and I had one made from Mannys Bike SHOP before you made it i just wanted to have my bike done on time
> *


Its not who thinks of it first, its who does it first.


----------



## chavez.elc69 (Jul 19, 2007)

hey homie pm me a price!!


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 7 2008, 08:48 PM~10603385
> *Its not who thinks of it first, its who does it first.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@May 5 2008, 12:48 PM~10580001
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## RECKLESS RAUL (Aug 21, 2007)

ILL GIVE YOU 350


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RECKLESS RAUL_@May 13 2008, 08:05 PM~10649309
> *ILL GIVE YOU 350
> *


LOL


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

meh


----------



## chris23 (Nov 1, 2007)

PART IT OUT..... :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@May 14 2008, 07:57 AM~10650539
> *meh
> *


x2


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 14 2008, 05:01 PM~10652100
> *x2
> *


x22


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chris23_@May 14 2008, 12:02 AM~10651012
> *PART IT OUT..... :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chris23_@May 13 2008, 11:02 PM~10651012
> *PART IT OUT..... :biggrin:
> *


im thinking about it ,but even if i do no one buys shit everyone wants it free! :biggrin:


----------



## chris23 (Nov 1, 2007)

I KNOW....WELL HOW MUCH YOUR ASKING FOR THE TRIKE KIT?????


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@May 14 2008, 05:57 PM~10656726
> *im thinking about it ,but even if i do no one buys shit everyone wants it free! :biggrin:
> *


pm me a price on the frame...


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 14 2008, 11:47 PM~10659291
> *pm me a price on the frame...
> *


and PM a price for the parts


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

Pm me on the seat post and forks.


----------



## chris23 (Nov 1, 2007)

AND PM ME ON THE TRIKE KIT????


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

im not parting out yet ,i have an offer im waiting on 4 the whole thing but not sure if hes coming thru ...


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@May 15 2008, 07:38 PM~10665943
> *im not parting out yet ,i have an offer im waiting on 4 the whole thing but not sure if hes coming thru ...
> *


CMON JUST PART IT OUT :angry: :0  :biggrin:


----------



## chris23 (Nov 1, 2007)

:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## chris23 (Nov 1, 2007)

:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@May 5 2008, 12:48 PM~10580001
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chris23 (Nov 1, 2007)

IS IT STILL FOR SALE???


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chris23_@May 29 2008, 06:43 PM~10765808
> *IS IT STILL FOR SALE???
> *


 :yes:


----------



## chris23 (Nov 1, 2007)

ARE YOU PLANING TO PART IT OUT??????


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chris23_@May 30 2008, 09:57 PM~10775502
> *ARE YOU PLANING TO PART IT OUT??????
> *


if the prices r right , absolutely no low ballin


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chris23_@May 30 2008, 09:57 PM~10775502
> *ARE YOU PLANING TO PART IT OUT??????
> *


if the prices r right , absolutely no low ballin


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

pm ONLY SERIOUS OFFERS


----------



## chris23 (Nov 1, 2007)

TROW ME A PRICE ON THE TRIKE KIT


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chris23_@May 30 2008, 10:15 PM~10775797
> *TROW ME A PRICE ON THE TRIKE KIT
> *


ill let u start the negotiating  this way i know if your serious


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chris23_@May 31 2008, 12:15 AM~10775797
> *TROW ME A PRICE ON THE TRIKE KIT
> *


He told me he paid 800 for the trike kit alone. FUCK SECRETS!!!!
go from there.


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 30 2008, 11:24 PM~10776306
> *He told me he paid 800 for the trike kit alone. FUCK SECRETS!!!!
> go from there.
> *


there is no secrets homeboy , i told everyone who pmed me


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 30 2008, 11:24 PM~10776306
> *He told me he paid 800 for the trike kit alone. FUCK SECRETS!!!!
> go from there.
> *


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@May 5 2008, 12:51 PM~10580024
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@Jun 3 2008, 12:22 PM~10787357
> *there is no secrets homeboy , i told everyone who pmed me
> *


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 4 2008, 10:35 PM~10802367
> *
> *


oh yea and it comes with matching front fender braces .


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@Jun 5 2008, 12:40 AM~10802401
> *oh yea and it comes with matching front fender braces .
> *


That kit is bad ass but I would have to kick my own ass for 3 weeks if I paid 800 for a trike kit alone.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 4 2008, 10:46 PM~10802450
> *That kit is bad ass but I would have to kick my own ass for 3 weeks if I paid 800 for a trike kit alone.
> *



x22222222222222222222222222


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 4 2008, 10:46 PM~10802450
> *That kit is bad ass but I would have to kick my own ass for 3 weeks if I paid 800 for a trike kit alone.
> *


tell me about it ,but u know how it is when u really want something  obo


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

When you're the only guy that makes a particular part you can charge anything you want as long as someone is willing to pay for it  Especially when it comes to twisted parts.


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@May 5 2008, 12:48 PM~10580001
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

is there a price your looking to get ?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by recklesslifestyles_@Jul 9 2008, 03:23 PM~11047721
> *is there a price your looking to get ?
> *


He paid 800 go from there


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by recklesslifestyles_@Jul 9 2008, 01:23 PM~11047721
> *is there a price your looking to get ?
> *


any reasonable offer ,money talks , still have trike kit , sprocket , sissybar , chaingurd ,


----------



## chris23 (Nov 1, 2007)

whats the lowest on the trike kit???


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chris23_@Jul 9 2008, 10:56 PM~11052691
> *whats the lowest on the trike kit???
> *


pmed u


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

TRIKE KIT AND FRAME MUST GO ,ASAP,ANY RESONABLE OFFER


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@Jul 14 2008, 10:52 PM~11089170
> *TRIKE KIT AND FRAME MUST GO ,ASAP,ANY RESONABLE OFFER
> *


What do you consider reasonable? LMK PM?


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@May 5 2008, 12:48 PM~10580001
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@May 5 2008, 12:58 PM~10580090
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sissybar available


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@May 5 2008, 01:01 PM~10580113
> *
> 
> 
> ...


chain guard and sprocket


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)




----------



## latorgator (Aug 14, 2007)

what u got left and how much pm me


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

trike kit 500.00 o.b.o , frame best offer , chain guard 55.00 , sprocket 55.00 , sissy bar 100.00 obo .


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

does the trike kit need plating


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Jul 19 2008, 12:56 AM~11125977
> *does the trike kit need plating
> *


just the rack .


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@Jul 18 2008, 11:10 PM~11125584
> *trike kit 500.00 o.b.o , frame best offer , chain guard 55.00 , sprocket 55.00 , sissy bar 100.00 obo .
> *


do you still have the forks?? if you do pm me


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Jul 21 2008, 12:48 PM~11140275
> *do you still have the forks?? if you do pm me
> *


pmed


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

not selling the seatpost yet :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Jul 21 2008, 03:18 PM~11141524
> *not selling the seatpost yet  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


nope


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@Jul 18 2008, 10:23 PM~11125253
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@May 5 2008, 12:48 PM~10580001
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@Jul 19 2008, 12:10 AM~11125584
> *trike kit 500.00 o.b.o , frame best offer , chain guard 55.00 , sprocket 55.00 , sissy bar 100.00 obo .
> *


do you still have them and the forks?????


----------



## BallerzEmpire B.C. (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@May 5 2008, 12:58 PM~10580090
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is this included with the bike? :cheesy:


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

was , sale pending on some of the parts whats left is trike kit , sprocket , chain guard , frame .


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@Jul 24 2008, 12:53 PM~11168798
> *was , sale pending on some of the parts whats left is trike kit , sprocket , chain guard , frame .
> *


price


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jul 24 2008, 12:09 PM~11168928
> *price
> *


55+55=110


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@May 5 2008, 12:48 PM~10580001
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@Jul 25 2008, 05:25 PM~11180044
> *55+55=110
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@Aug 6 2008, 05:15 PM~11277197
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i want..let me know


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@May 5 2008, 12:56 PM~10580067
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 7 2008, 09:00 AM~11283383
> *i want..let me know
> *


i already let u know in a pm and on here and u never responded ,110.00 shipped .que onda


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@May 5 2008, 12:56 PM~10580067
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fork back up 4 sale


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@Aug 20 2008, 03:51 PM~11395219
> *fork back up 4 sale
> *


$$$...????


----------



## ghost-rider (Jul 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 20 2008, 03:28 PM~11395531
> *$$$...????
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

TTMFT


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

AALM{ARRIBA.ASTA.LA.MADRE}
FOR THE HOMIE NACHO :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

more parts 4/sale .serious buyers only please , pedals 70.00 seat post 55.00 crown 55.00 ,sale pending on crank


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latorgator_@Jul 18 2008, 11:56 PM~11125505
> *what u got left
> *


x10


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@May 5 2008, 12:48 PM~10580001
> *
> 
> 
> ...


frame still for sale


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

also fork crown and seat post fork does not include cylinders.


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

> no set price taking offers if anyone is interested ,frame done by me trike kit done by mannys ,dont want to part out but will reconsider in a couple of days ...
> how much ?


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

t
t
t
FOR THE HOMIE NACHO
FORK,SEATPOST STILL FOR SALE


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@May 5 2008, 01:56 PM~10580067
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latorgator_@Jul 18 2008, 11:56 PM~11125505
> *what u got left and how much pm me
> *


??????????


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

fork , crown and frame


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@Nov 6 2008, 04:10 PM~12082216
> *fork , crown and frame
> *


???how much


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

make offer , oh yea seat post is still available


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@Nov 6 2008, 04:14 PM~12082262
> *make offer , oh yea seat post is still available
> *


JUST THE FORK AND CROWN


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

195- obo


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

pm me price for trike and frame


----------



## santa_13 (Jan 5, 2010)

how much for the fram n n the back part


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

STOP BRINGING OLD TOPICS BACK :uh:


----------

